# FIXED: Steam ALSA device Problem

## Erdie

Es ist jetzt nur entfernt eine Gentoo Problem. Lasst es mich trotzdem erklären:

Bei mir läuft Steam mit ALSA ohne pulsaudio. Geht auch alles problemlos. Steam nutzt in diesem Fall das default device. Leider ist der Mikrofon- bzw. Line Eingang meine mainboards derart schlecht, dass man ihn getrost als unbrauchbar bezeichnen kann: Nur ein verzerrtes, kratziges Signal kommt dort an. Das ist schon bei meinem 2 mainboard so. Ein Rätsel, was die Hersteller da machen. 

Aber egal - als Workaround verwende ich seit je her eine USB Soundkarte. So gut wie alle Programme, bei denen man die Devices konfigurieren kann, sind so eingestellt, dass als Ausgabe "default" (das ist dann onboard sound) und als Eingabe das Input device der USB Karte verwendet wird. Auch das funktioniert alles. 

Nun zum Problem: Wie oder wo bringe ich Steam bei, für die Eingabe das USB device zu verwenden? Den ALSA Default auf USB zu setzen, ist keine Option, weil alle anderen Programme den Onboard Sound als Ausgabe haben und das wollte ich ungern ändern.

----------

## firefly

Geth es um steam selbst oder um spiele die du per steam startest?

Denn dass sind AFAIk zwei paar stiefel.

Man kann auch das default recording device per .asoundrc festlegen.

http://wiki.audacityteam.org/wiki/USB_mic_on_Linux#Setting_default_recording_device

Dann musst du es nicht pro applikation festlegen

----------

## Erdie

Es geht (vermutlich) um Steam, da ich den Steam intenen Voice Chat nutzen möchte. Die Spiele selbst brauchen ja keine Soundeingabe. Pauschales Setzen des default devices ist keine gute Lösung, da ich die Ausgabe global über den Motherboard Chip machen möchte. Die Frage ist also ob man Steam beibringen kann, für Sound Ein- und Ausgabe verschiedene Karten zu benutzen.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Es geht (vermutlich) um Steam, da ich den Steam intenen Voice Chat nutzen möchte. Die Spiele selbst brauchen ja keine Soundeingabe. Pauschales Setzen des default devices ist keine gute Lösung, da ich die Ausgabe global über den Motherboard Chip machen möchte. Die Frage ist also ob man Steam beibringen kann, für Sound Ein- und Ausgabe verschiedene Karten zu benutzen.

 

Hä? was hat das setzten eines default recoding devieces mit "Ausgabe global übers motherboard chip" zu tun?

In dem verlinkten beispiel wird für die default ausgabe ein anderes device verwendet als für das default recording device...

 *Quote:*   

> This little ALSA configuration setting uses the default soundcard as playback device (hw:0,0) and sets hw:1,0 (that suppose to be your USB-mic) to become the default capture device. 

 

----------

## Erdie

Du hast recht, das habe ich übersehen. Wenn "default" auf verschiedenen devices gelinkt werden kann, ist das Problem gelöst. Ich werde es testen, danke.

----------

## Erdie

Hat funktioniert! Danke. Das macht auch die Konfiguration anderer Applikationen einfacher d. h. sie müssen i.d.R. gar nicht mehr konfiguriert werden.

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hä? was hat das setzten eines default recoding devieces mit "Ausgabe global übers motherboard chip" zu tun?

 

Weil der Motherboard Chip bei mir das default device ist (bzw. war). Da es mein Wunsch war, die Ausgabe weiterhin über diesen Chip zu machen, war mein Problem, dass ich nicht wußte, dass man "default" - Input und Output auch auf verschiedene Devices mischen kann. Wäre das nicht möglich, würde die Ausgabe auch über USB laufen wenn ich das ändere. Zusammenfassend gesagt: Ein Mißverständnis meinerseits, da ich die nicht alle Möglichkeiten kannte.m Ist jetzt klar?

----------

